# TV LCD BGH BL3209S no enciende



## Adrian994 (Jul 23, 2020)

Buenas, tengo un problema con ésta TV. La tv emite continuamente el voltaje de 5V Stby. Cuando enchufo la tv a la red electrica el led pasa brevemente de rojo a azul y en ese breve instante tengo todos los voltajes OK (24V, 12V, 5V stb y 5V_M) pero luego de que la luz vuelva a ponerse roja en la linea de 24V sólo quedan 2V constantes, en la linea de 12v y 5V_M no hay voltaje. Pero sigue estando presente el 5V Stby ( y las subfuentes que dependen de 5v STB) . Agradecería cualquier ayuda 
Adjunto diagramas


----------



## frica (Jul 24, 2020)

En mi opinión debe desconectar la fuente de alimenetación de la MainBoard y testar si esta fuente está funcionando correctamente. Para ello te copio unos apuntes que tengo :

*Importante: Trabajar con la fuente sola, sin ninguna tarjeta conectada a la fuente*.

1) Unirás a través de una resistencia de 1K el pin PS/ON y +5VSB
2) Al hacer eso se habilitarán las salidas de +5v, +12v y +24v
3) Cuando te asegures que están todos los voltajes OK, desenchufa la fuente de la red eléctrica *sin sacar la resistencia de 1K que usaste en el paso 2*.
4) En la salida de +12v en referencia a GND conectarás una ampolleta de vehículo de 12v x 21w
5) En la salida de +24v en referencia a GND conectarás en serie dos ampolletas de vehículo de 12v x 21w
6) Enchufarás la fuente y verás que las ampolletas que conectaste como cargas se iluminarán. Con ello medirás los voltajes y la dejarás funcionando al menos 5 minutos notando que no hayan alteraciones significativas en el voltaje.

Si en todos los pasos anteriores la fuente no presentó anomalías y entregó todos sus voltajes en forma correcta, entonces la fuente estaría funcionando bien y tendrás que enfocarte en la mainboard, ya que probablemente la falla la tendrás allí.

Anota los voltajes según los pasos y detalla las pruebas que hiciste.

*PD: Terminadas todas las pruebas, no olvides desconectar la resistencia de 1K que usaste.*


----------



## Adrian994 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hola , te comento que realicé la prueba y todos los voltajes estaban OK simulando la orden de encendido y poniendo cargas en la linea de 12v y 24v. Así que con ello descarto que la fuente tenga algún problema. Lo que me llama la atención es que por momentos cortos en la linea de 24v , pero del lado  del Flyback.

Porque intenté alimentarlo con una fuente externa y mi fuente externa se proteje, con las otras linea (12V , 5v , 5vstb ) no ocurre eso. Pero lo raro es que otras veces que lo alimento no figura corto, también lo probé con un multimeto analógico en la linea de 24V y noto una baja resistencia polarizando en directa el multimetro, pero en inversa la resistencia es muy alta. Hay alguna forma de hacer funcionar el backligth con una fuente externa ?


----------



## frica (Jul 25, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Hay alguna forma de hacer funcionar el backligth con una fuente externa ?



En mi opinión puedes hacer esa prueba usando la misma fuente de alimentación del televisor. Con la Power Board desconectada de la Main board (tal como lo hiciste en la prueba que te dije). Pero la Power Board conectada al BackLight.

*Puenteo de pines de la PBC de la fuente de alimentación:*

Usar una resistencias de 1K ohmios para puentear los pines que te indico. Puentear:

- Pin "StandBy" con "Power On" (o PS-ON) --> simulamos así la señal de encendido PS-ON procedente de la MainBoard.
- Pin "StandBy" con pin "BL-ON" (o BLU-ON) --> simulamos así la señal de encendido del Backlight procedente de la MainBoard.

Si el bakclight no se enciende quizá necesites otro puente entre:

- Pin "StandBy" con pin "DIM"

o

- Pin "StandBy" con pin "Drv-on"

Bien si el backlight enciende con la fuente de alimenetación puenteada y no conectada a la mainboard, entonces eso prueba que el backlight está ok. Algo está evitando que el procesador de la MainBoard envíe señal al pin BL-ON.


----------



## Adrian994 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hola Frica , te comento que hice esa prueba  y en esta placa tengo la el PIN BRI en lugar de DIM , y alimentando con 5v mediante una resistencia al PIN BRI y PIN LCD/ON OFF y por último simulando la orden de encendido  la fuente se activó, y se encendió el Blackligth perfectamente. Así que confirmo que tengo averiada la MAIN BOARD. Mi consulta ahora es , puedo alimentar la MAIN Board con 12V  y 5V externos para ver si se enciende y tengo respuesta, o podria haber un daño.


----------



## Adrian994 (Jul 25, 2020)

Voy actualizando  las pruebas que hice. Me puse verificar los voltajes de las subfuentes en la main alimentando las lineas principales con una fuente externa, en la linea de 5v me percate que la subfuente de 3.3v no estaba funcionando afectando a la subfuente que de ella dependen. Para continuar con las pruebas alimente la linea de 3,3v con una fuente externa y ahí tuve el voltaje de 1.2V. La prueba siguiente que hice fue conectar toda la tv (MAIN con la FUENTE) y alimentar la linea de 3,3v con una fuente externa para ver si con eso la tv encendia, pero tampoco tengo respuesta ante eso .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2020)

Primero con el tester fijate si localizás el corto


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 25, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Voy actualizando  las pruebas que hice. Me puse verificar los voltajes de las subfuentes en la main alimentando las lineas principales con una fuente externa, en la linea de 5v me percate que la subfuente de 3.3v no estaba funcionando afectando a la subfuente que de ella dependen. Para continuar con las pruebas alimente la linea de 3,3v con una fuente externa y ahí tuve el voltaje de 1.2V. La prueba siguiente que hice fue conectar toda la tv (MAIN con la FUENTE) y alimentar la linea de 3,3v con una fuente externa para ver si con eso la tv encendia, pero tampoco tengo respuesta ante eso .



Ojo que en las mainboard hay subfuentes (de 5v, 3.3v, 1.8v, etc) que funcionan en stand-by, mientras que hay otras subfuentes que en stand-by no operan, pero que funcionan sólo cuando el micro da la orden de encendido.

Cabe la posibilidad que en esa subfuente de 3.3v no te funcione en stand-by, porque puede que opere después de recibir la orden de encendido. Eso es lo que tienes que determinar.

¿Por qué no subes una foto de tu mainboard y en paint nos indicas dónde tienes los voltajes y dónde te faltan? Nosotros no tenemos la placa al frente nuestro. 

Saludos.


----------



## frica (Jul 26, 2020)

Además de lo que te dicen los expertos, ya que has comprobado que la fuente y el backlight funcionan bien, podrías probarcon la fuente de alimentación y la MainBoard conectadas, pero desconectando los flex que van de la MainBoard a la T-Con (o panel LCD):

** Si la TV se enciende con normalidad y los voltajes no se vienen abajo -> entonces el problema está en la T-Con o el panel. 

* Si la TV NO se enciende con normalidad o los voltajes se vienen abajo -> entonces el problema está en Mainboard.*


----------



## Jota Jota (Jul 26, 2020)

Coincido totalmente con @DOSMETROS y @frica, esta falla viene exactamente de un problema de la Main causado por algún IC en corto, no te pongas a inyectar voltajes, busca el corto como te indican.


----------



## Adrian994 (Jul 26, 2020)

Buenas, les comento las ultimas pruebas que hice, en la salida del U4 tengo 0.3V cuando deberia de tener 3.3V en todo momento (inclusive en STBY) , según el diagrama de disttibución de voltajes  los 5v que entran para alimentar a ese regulador viene de los 5v STBY , verifiqué y tengo presentes esos 5V en la entrada del regulador U4, no encontré cortos en esa linea, además le apliqué el detector de fallas cuando le inyecté voltaje y no se notaba componente que se descongele más rapido. Cuando lo alimente notaba un consumo de 200mA con la fuente.








En donde sí encontré corto fue en el D62 y todo los componentes que estan en paralelo, lo raro es que cuando  esa fuente  si me entrega los 1.2V cuando lo alimenté con los 5V_M.
También hice la prueba de desconectar la T-Con y no hay cambio alguno en la falla
Adjunto diagrama completo de la tv por si en el futuro a alguien le resulte útil, y también la fotos de esa zona


----------



## Adrian994 (Jul 26, 2020)

Actualizo nuevamente, estuve repasando soldaduras y ahora me encuentro con  casi todos los voltajes en la Main  ( tengo 12V , 5VStb y 5V_M , pero aún no los 3,3v) y la placa Inverter (los 24V)  pero nada en la T-CON Board. Como no encontré corto en la linea de 3,3V asumo que seria el regulador el que falla, espero poder conseguirlo. Lo que me extraña es que en el PIN ON/OFF tengo 5V constantes  (sin dar ninguna orden de encendido, ya descarté corto entre STBY y PW_ON) , y tambien que al alimentar de manera externa la la linea 3,3 no encienda la TV.


----------



## skynetronics (Jul 26, 2020)

Creo que las posibilidades se reducen a esto:

1) Tienes U4 con problemas
2) El micro está malo, ya que te manda la señal de encendido incluso sin encender el TV.

Intenta lo siguiente: aplica temperatura a U4 y fíjate si ahora aparecen los 3.3v. Puedes calentarlo durante un rato con el cautín en el TAB o bien con una pistola de aire caliente (yo recomiendo el cautín).

Los reguladores lineales no pocas veces fallan en este tipo de tarjetas.

En varias ocasiones me he pillado con los LDO de 3 pines que tienen esos problemas, y al "calentarlos" entregan el voltaje.

Si al calentarlo compruebas que sí te entrega el voltaje, entonces tendrás que reemplazarlo.


----------



## frica (Jul 27, 2020)

En cuanto al diodo Schottky D62 ¿lo testaste fuera de placa? Si lo testaste en placa, posiblemente la medida en paralelo por donde está la bobina L27, sea la que te esté dando el falso corto. Por curiosidad ¿qué valor obtuviste? Mirando en la fotografía el diodo D62 podría tener un aspecto raro. A ver qué dicen los expertos.


----------



## Adrian994 (Jul 28, 2020)

Buenas, comento las últimas pruebas,  me percaté que solo por momentos tenia los 3.3V con el regulador original en la MAIN , entonces decidí quitar el regulador y como no lo conseguía coloqué una fuente step down regulada a 3.3V. Y pude notar algo particular, cuando los 3.3V no estan funcionando, la Fuente entrega todos los voltajes faltantes (24V, 12V, y 5V_M y todas las subfuentes de  ellas). Pero cuando  coloco el Step Down en la linea de 3,3V desaparecen el resto de los voltajes y sólo funcionan las subfuentes de 3,3V y 5V STBY. Creo que lo que me resta es intentar grabar la SPI como prueba, y si no funciona directamente apuntar al MICRO. Acepto cualquier tipo de sugerencias.


frica dijo:


> En cuanto al diodo Schottky D62 ¿lo testaste fuera de placa? Si lo testaste en placa, posiblemente la medida en paralelo por donde está la bobina L27, sea la que te esté dando el falso corto. Por curiosidad ¿qué valor obtuviste? Mirando en la fotografía el diodo D62 podría tener un aspecto raro. A ver qué dicen los expertos.


Ante tu sugerencia lo medí afuera y da OK, lo comparé con uno que tenia de repuesto.


----------

